# Creating a children's book with FreeBSD



## sossego (Jun 20, 2015)

For this project you will need the following: An installation of FreeBSD on a device along with a compatible printer.

Art supplies. Some will be used to print images upon.

Imagination and creativity.


Do the standard install of FreeBSD. Add the desktop environment along with ports from the graphics section such as gimp, inkscape, krita, and others.

Now, using your imagination, start making the images you need while creating the storyline. Look at the world from a child's perspective and work with your own children in creating this.

Start printing and pasting everything together. 

Have fun and enjoy yourselves.


----------

